# 47mm Small Seconds Diver - Blue or Black/Orange?



## Psmith.

Help me out here please guys...

Blue is cool and has C3 lume

Black/Orange is funky

What to do...? :think:

:thanks


----------



## link2derek

I didn't vote, but I had the same problem. My solution was to get BOTH!! I got the blue on a bracelet and the black/orange on a rubber strap. The blue is dressier, and the black is sportier.

Hope that helps.

_*D*_


----------



## BenL

Blue all the way! b-)


----------



## Psmith.

Thanks for the comments/votes so far... adding a couple of pics... |>


----------



## Francisco T.

I had the black/orange small seconds and got the most compliments on that watch .I since sold it to fund another purchase -(we all know how that goes).
I would definately go with the Orange again -awesome watch,wears well too!Good luck.
P.S.- If you don't mind a heavy watch this is for you-Felt like a midget was clinging onto my wrist!!HA.;-)


----------



## otime

My next oris diver is probably gonna be the 49mm Maeistertaucher so id say orange. Either way you can't go wrong. They are both beasts!!! i warn you now though Oris divers are addicitive.


----------



## john316

i chose the blue. it rocks...but then again so does the black and orange!!! doh...


----------



## Psmith.

Hmmm... Black/Orange winning at the mo by some margin...

Cheers


----------



## jeffff

I vote blue, because that's the one I bought.:-d

Finding a nice blue dialed watch is not that easy, while black is much more common. But hey, nothing wrong with the black/orange.


----------



## medenblik

Love them both..............but for my money i would get the BLUE


----------



## Psmith.

Neck & neck... :think:




Cheers


----------



## Koenta

Blue!


----------



## sheraortho

All I know is that 2 days ago I received my Small Seconds in the black/orange and it's incredible. The orange is hard to describe. It's bright but it's not obnoxious at all. It looks fantastic for a diver! Obviously I'd go with the black/orange!


----------



## MT45

Psmith. said:


> Help me out here please guys...
> 
> Blue is cool and has C3 lume
> 
> Black/Orange is funky
> 
> What to do...? :think:
> 
> :thanks


Black and Orange as in the pics of my Oris in same - love the looks and my Oris Diver


----------



## chaumont

Sometimes hard decisions call for rash action.
Get both the black and blue.....


----------



## link2derek

chaumont said:


> Sometimes hard decisions call for rash action.
> Get both the black and blue.....


That's what I did! No regrets!!


----------



## dondi

Had the same problem when I was gonna buy my Oris SS and it took me some time to really think about it. I chose the blue and haven't looked back since...:-!


----------



## scalpel72

Black and orange for me.

Either way though, you'll be choosing
a winner.:-!

So take the advice of some of the folks here
and get bothb-)

Cheers


----------



## Psmith.

Thanks for the comments and pics... votes are even at the mo... :think:

How do owners of each find the lume? The blue uses C3 so I would expect it to glow brighter/longer ?



Cheers


----------



## Nalu

I like blue watches, but only certain blues look good. I've seen both IRL (though own neither), but find that Oris do black/orange better than they do blue. My 2p.


----------



## oris888

I am planning to buy Black / Orange. The blue color seems dressy and lacks the sporty look, but the Black / orange is dressy and sporty at the same time.


----------



## felixawc

I was gonna buy the blue a few months back but i work in a watch store so i change my mind everytime i look in a different cabinet thus no new purchace haha. But definatly go the blue, i personally think its a bit more suited to all event wear where as the black/orange combo is much more casual IMO.


----------



## FranClar

Black/Orange is beautiful :-!


----------



## bvmjethead

Black/Orange


----------



## SomeDude

Black/Orange, but I'm biased because that is what I have.


----------



## Carl.1

Blue is too close to Omega who do blue so well. Oris do black and orange really well so that gets my vote.


----------



## oris888

I would say Black / Orange, since I have one. It is an excellent color contrast.


----------



## Robohobo

I just picked up the black/orange. Love it.


----------



## Formula1fan

i love the blue faced ORIS watches but i just got this 47mm ORIS diver 11 with a ceramic besel in a black face


----------



## tlp

Formula1fan said:


> i love the blue faced ORIS watches but i just got this 47mm ORIS diver 11 with a ceramic besel in a black face


Ahh... That is the 47mm Titan C.


----------



## tlp

To answer the original query. There is no wrong answer. Both faces look great, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## tlp

Here's my black sans orange vs blue fully brushed....


----------



## ttommywatches

I have a black/orange as well as a blue, but I'm going to have to go with black/orange. Random people always comment on the black/orange for some reason.


----------



## oris888

Black and Orange. It's classy, it's sporty and it's sexy.


----------



## powerstall

Black and Orange. There's just something strikingly mysterious about it.


----------



## Watchyman

Blue


----------



## RobLE

I'd say black & orange personally, thats what my Oris is and it looks fantastic!


----------



## tarponfly49

I'd say Black/Orange...it never fails to get compliments from people while out and about!


----------



## Apollo

Vote for blue, looks prettier to me. For orange, just go for an orange Seiko monster...


----------



## ZetaM

Black/Orange, it's much more beautiful


----------



## wrainsberger

I just looked at a Blue Divers Date tonight as a matter of fact. I like the F1 Williams Pointer, but the girlfriend is really in love with the Blue Diver. I have to say that the photos of the Black/ orange do look enticing though. It may very well be her decsion; it may very well be my grooms gift.


----------



## dcwinata

Agreed!!
I think blue is a good choice...very classy, it'll bring the watch to a higher level...


----------



## blbarron

Definately black/orange for me, love the look of that one!


----------



## por44

+1


----------



## orouborus

get the blue one. thats what i got for my divers date. i would definenitely get a blue one again. :-!


----------



## smileybeaty1

Go for black orange. I bought one a couple of months ago. Looks spot on!!!!!


----------



## fleiger

the 47mm divers GREAT BARRIER REEF Limited Edition has been released...

it's got a blue dial with orange markers... the best of both worlds...


----------



## Target07

Voted black/orange...couldn't pass it up when I saw it!


----------



## roughrider

The Black & Orange is more eye catching.


----------



## NYWatchFan

Titan c small second is my vote.

But I am biased


----------



## rlewisk

"the 47mm divers GREAT BARRIER REEF Limited Edition has been released...

it's got a blue dial with orange markers... the best of both worlds..."

Yeah, you're right but you have to live in Australia to get it, at least that's according to Friends of Oris.

I had the Carlos Coste Orange and Black Chrono, this time I would go blue.


----------



## fleiger

rlewisk said:


> ... Yeah, you're right but you have to live in Australia to get it, at least that's according to Friends of Oris.
> .


i wasn't aware that is was strictly for release down under...???
anyone else has any info?


----------



## Temperarely

fleiger said:


> i wasn't aware that is was strictly for release down under...???
> anyone else has any info?


I think they were "quoted" into regions. I've seen them advertised in the Netherlands at AD's.
But I think thats part of the "limited edition" ones. Perhaps the distribution rules are tightened by OrisSwiss more strikt [on the newer Ltd. editions].

:think::think::think:

Cheers , Elf


----------



## Paquito63

Black Orange of course


----------



## OrisLvr

Has anyone heard if the blue with orange is going to be released in US?


----------



## brans1

Well this is my first post and I used it to vote for the black/orange combination. I actually have that watch and it's definitely one of my favorites. I've had it for about six months and actually considering getting it in blue as well I like it so much!


----------



## barnski

I got the orange beast 2 weeks ago and love it! Had a planet ocean 45.5mm before but much prefer the Oris.


----------



## novocainekarma

i was in an AD's today.. tried on both the blue and the black.. i came out with the black.. the orange really sets it out from the crowd but is quite toned down in the flesh so not as jarring as youd expect orange markers to be.. if that makes any sense. 

that said.. i have a classic worldtimer with a blue face so part of my decision was based on not wanting 2 blue faces.

personally i preferred the black anyway.. but they both look really good so im sure youll be happy with whichever one you go for. 

im totally thrilled as ive been lusting after a small seconds for aaaages.


----------



## gerryoris

i would perfer black!


----------



## FutureGeneration

Orange - Got mine Today!!!!


----------



## patjennings45

The orange is hard to resist and certainly catches the eye... but the blue is super cool. Hmm. I'd probably take the orange - blue divers are more common.


----------



## gerryoris

any of the two would be great! hope to see some pics soon!


----------



## Prospex

Black/Orange


----------



## jameswp67

Prospex said:


> I just got mine over the holidays, it looks so much better in person!! Love it, and now I want the Titan C w ceramic bezel...This is my first pic, and I don't know how to shrink it? Sorry and help!!Black/Orange


----------



## enronforme

Since I JUST bought the blue GBR (Great Barrier Reef), I think I'll go BLUE b-)


----------



## Clino

for me...black/orange without doubt


----------



## saider2

Blue definitely. Just got 1 brand new for a steal price.


----------



## G-F

The Great Barrier Reef is both blue and orange. Sounds like the best combo to me...


----------

